# keep em looking up



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Turned lose in the yard this morning and squirrels were out 
Finally got some meat on his bones, has taken some time been hunt five or six times a week. last night got the ides to hit the river bottoms made 8 trees and only one **** that was not a den tree. Not the place to get any hides but fine way to spend the night Dan


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

dogs looking real good


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

looks god, mtn cur?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

1/2 OMCBA mountan cur and 1/2 black mouth cur


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice looking dog Dan.
Is he open or silent on track?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Good question I have had him open in a corn field and take a track 3/4 of a mile. Then other times just come up treed, on squirrel has only opened 2 or 3 times. Went to a night hunt the other night and struck him when he opened and the other hunter told me I should wait till he trees to strike a cur. But he has only started one track that didn't end at a tree. For a cur in a Night hunt he would be hard to beat. Dan


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

DANNY ELLER said:


> 1/2 OMCBA mountan cur and 1/2 black mouth cur


my dad used to have ladner blackmouth curs when i was younger


----------

